# Ford ATV?



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

:bigeyes:http://www.fordcollection.com/Store...TV&utm_content=FORD_ATV&utm_campaign=FORD_ATV

I would think Ford would have picked a better atv company


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

booooo


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW, that is sad


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

$8,000?!?!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

8 grand for a kymco hahahaha thats crazy ford should just make there own atv


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

looks like a dialed down outty 500 and honda bread together and 9 months later that was born. but im ashamed that ford would go with such a cheap company. ^^agreed^^ they should make there own and call it the ford f75 and make it half the size of the f150


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

hfdbuck09 said:


> looks like a dialed down outty 500 and honda bread together and 9 months later that was born.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

BOOOOx2! Let me know when they come out with a Dodge inspired atv with a little Cummins diesel motor in it.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

thats just wrong on so many levels


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Good pick on fords end bwahahahahaha doesnt surprise me.:flames:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i hear a lot of hatin on Kymco.. but has anyone actually rode one? the company has been around for a while and actually knows their stuff pretty well. They have one of the best full roller style clutches I've ever seen and they build a few motors and wheelers for AC. That new 450 is an awesome small bore motor with a lot of pep too!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty i agree with. never really hear of any kymco problems and everyone who owns one has nothing but praise for the bike. Sure its not at the top of its class but its not trash by any means.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have rode the 500 several times (neighbors). I like it and have though about buying one for my wife. I think they look pretty good too. They are IRS with a locking front diff and are fairly peppy to be a 500.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

brutemike said:


> Good pick on fords end bwahahahahaha doesnt surprise me.:flames:


I well remember a time when Kawasaki, Yamaha and Suzuki ATV's were consider a piece of sht. All the Canadian ATV's were a no-no since parts were hard to get and a break down lasted several months. 
But look at us now.......Kawi or Can-Am...which is better?


----------

